# Please Help - Feeding Problems am Really worried!!!!



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi there
My DD is now 4 1/2 months (5 months on 17th May). She has 5 bottles over 24 hours and a little breast on demand although lately this has been very little. and her feeding schedule looks like this
Anytime between 4am-6am = 4oz
8.30am = 4-50z
12.30am = 4-5oz
4.30pm = 4-5oz
9pm = 4-5oz
Sometimes I wake her for a 1am dream feed as I am so very worried about her feeding and she'll take 3-4oz

She is slowly but steadily increasing in her centiles and over the last 2 weigings has now gone over the thick red line (13lbs 14oz then 15lbs 2oz after 21 days). However she called for 5oz after been on 4oz every three hours for ages, then we slowly upped her to 6oz and she was ok, maybe leaving 1/2oz but still demanding feeds every 3hours. 
As of the last couple of weeks however she has dropped back to 4oz and we have to fight to get her to take another ounce!!! and is now feeding every 4 hours!!! I am so very worried as she is not the chubbiest of children anyway and for her age this seems like a VERY small anmount of milk. 
She is not ill and has no stomach problems such as colic and her little bit of silent refulx seems to have gone away too. 
What could be hapening?
I was aiming to start weaning 1st June. Should I move this up, if I do will she take even less milk? Is giong off milk a sign she's ready for something more?
Should I put a little baby rice in her milk to bulk it up so that even though she only takes 4-5oz at each feed its a bit more substantial (ie; replace 1 scoop of formula for 1 scoop baby rice)?
I have already changed the teat flow and yet feeds can still take up to an hour after she's had 3 or 4oz which she guzzles at the start. I wind her after about 3oz and she always brings her wind up fine.
My DH says not to worry and she seems satisfied but I am really panicking as she seems to be going backwards!!!. Please help!

Very worried Mum, Mahria


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mahria

I need to put molly to bed..if I dont get chance to respond tonight I will deffo do tomorrow am

Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Some babies only want what seems to us a small amount of milk but to them is enoughto satisfy all their needs.

If she is stable on her centiles and is alert then she is fine  

You may find she is ready for weaning a little earlier..but then again she may not!

When she was having 6oz she was probably having a growing spurt. Let her have what she wants (ideally around 500ml a day)

Adding baby rice to her milk will only fill her up more so she may take less milk so just give her formula milk.

She isnt going backwards hun xx

Where is she on her centiles?

Stay in touch

Jxx


----------



## ApplePieMum (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Jeannete
I did start to respond a couple of days ago but lost a huge post  
So suffice it to say all is going well. Thanks for your advice.
I also spoke to a local HV and together we decided to do teh following

1am = 3oz dream feed
5am = 4oz feed (she wakes for this without prompting)
9am = 4 1/2 or 5oz (5oz offered)
1pm = lunch and 4oz (5oz offered but she takes up to 4oz nly sometimes less depending on what she eats)
5pm = 4 1/2 or 5oz (5oz offered)
9pm = 4 1/2 or 5oz (5oz ofrfered)

She has been doing BRILLIANTLY!!!!    

She LOVES her food!!! She's been weaning for 4 days now and has had mashed banana, baby rice and carrots in this time and for the last two days has finished the entire portion!!!!
Me and DH decided she was ready when she launched herself at my apple and started to lick it with glee!! At her lunchtime she grabs ffor teh spoons and "chews" the food off. 
Yes I am still putting 1 scoop of baby rice in her 5am feed and so far it hasnt affected what she eats / drinks the rest of the day. I will cut this out when her food portion increases by her demand.

So thanks, thanks, thanks again. I'll post when I get her weighed at the next baby clinic on 22nd May

Mahria


----------

